# Purigen and my AquaClear 110...



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Love this water polishing stuff and always have, but I have some quick queries regarding whether or not I have the 100ml pouches layered correctly in my filter, and if I'm running enough/too much/not enough of it...

Okay, so in the AquaClear 110 I'm running the stock sponge block on bottom, two 100ml bags of Purigen on top of that and two small bags of the BioMax as the very top layer...if you can visualize it, the Purigen is being "sandwiched" between the sponge and BioMax. Is this arrangement/layering okay? Does the Purigen have to be the very last media that the water "sees" before returning to the tank? Is it alright BELOW the BioMax? I'm hesitant to place the Purigen as the last pieces of media because they'll just kind of "float away" into the tank under the pressure of the flow return (they're pretty light these 100ml pillows)...

But will the Purigen be effective as the media stage BEFORE the BioMax?

Also -- is 200ml of the stuff sufficient for a 60 gallon goldfish tank stocked with three non-large fancies and which receives weekly 50% water changes (sometimes more than one a week)? Do I need more? Can I get away with ONE 100ml bag the next time I need Purigen after these two sacks exhaust?

Thanks everyone in advance...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

seachem has recommended it be installed just as you have done(before your bio,but after the mechanical).
Each 100ml bag is supposed to enough for a 100 gallon tank so you are probly all good. With multiple bags you can regenerate each seperate and always keep it active in filter.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> seachem has recommended it be installed just as you have done(before your bio,but after the mechanical).
> Each 100ml bag is supposed to enough for a 100 gallon tank so you are probly all good. With multiple bags you can regenerate each seperate and always keep it active in filter.


As always, thank you Coral...

Okay, so I'm good on the positioning/layering -- but with regard to the amount, do you still think 200ml is okay if I don't regenerate the packs but rather replace them?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It doesn't matter if you regenerate or replace when it changes color ,but regenrating is really easy and safe so why waste money?50/50 bleach(the cheapest kind with no fragrance) and water.let the packet soak till it turns white like brand new(seachem says 24 hours but I end up soaking mine for 2-3 days.Then soak in clean tap,then double dechlorinated tap,smell it,if you don't smell bleach you're all good.I regenerate all my purigen even the ones in my reef tanks.Bleach is chlorine so after regenerating the soak in regular tap dilute the bleach and the final soak in double dechlorinated water neutralises the remeining bleach.Never had a problem with any of mine and have now lasted over 2 years(making it really affordable).


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

But you know what I don't understand about this product, quite frankly? The packaging states "100ml is good to treat 100 U.S. gallons" but we routinely see hobbyists dropping much bigger amounts than this into their under-100-gallon tanks (filters) -- if 100ml is good for 100 U.S. gallons, wouldn't ONE pouch, for example, be MORE than enough for my 60 gallon? Do I necessarily NEED two or three 100ml packs?


----------

